# Mixing Xanax and Cocaine



## brodie

Is it safe? I took 2 MG of xanax, and its kickin in pretty well, am I straight to snort a little blow?


----------



## Astavats

I hear about people doing benzos (like Xanax) after cocaine to help them on the comedown, so I imagine it's safe, but I can't guarantee it.


----------



## brodie

Thanks, another quickie:

If im coming down off cocaine, and I eat like 20 MG of vicoden, would that be a speedball even though the cocaine effects wore off?


----------



## Astavats

^I wouldn't consider it a speedball myself, but who am I to judge. Careful with mixing the two downers, with the cocaine. 

Anything else you plan on throwing in this cocktail? =)


----------



## brodie

Ive got a half gram of some blueberry, maybe ill just smoke that and call it a night


----------



## Sandbag

OP, you've got you're downers backwards bro! 
Eat the opiods before/with the cocaine and save the alprazolam for the comedown.  Either way, you're having more fun than I am...huzzah sobriety, life, and boredom... =P


----------



## CTdopeLove

brodie said:
			
		

> If im coming down off cocaine, and I eat like 20 MG of vicoden, would that be a speedball even though the cocaine effects wore off?



A real speedball is heroin + cocaine IVed in the same shot.  I think any powerful opiate combined with cocaine IVed in the same shot could be deemed a speedball, but when it's not IVed, IMHO the term speedball goes out the window, and anyone using it in this context should be strung up by their eyelids and beaten with a wiffle ball bat (the same goes for anyone using the term SWIM).

~CTdopeLove


----------



## sciencedj

I take xanax AFTER I snort the last line of coke. It's an effective way to get to stop the jaw clenching and to get some sleep when the yay is gone. I've also tried taking valium after coke...no problems...just relaxing sleep.

I have had only safe experiences using xanax with cocaine. Your experiences may differ


----------



## Sprinklervibes

Had a really fun 2006-2007 night on alcohol, xanax, weed, and later cocaine to keep me a bit energetic because I was getting very tired. Nice combo. 
I also like the speed+ benzo combo(+ alcohol and weed is even better), totally kills all anxiety and makes for a much more enjoyable, floaty, E-like high.


----------



## InHerOwnWrite

it all sounds safe to me... and good... 
i'm jealous.
agree with sandbag though- i think the better progression would be to take vicodin, do coke, then eat xanax.
but whatever, i'm sure it's a great time.


----------



## mukant666

InHerOwnWrite said:
			
		

> it all sounds safe to me... and good...
> i'm jealous.
> agree with sandbag though- i think the better progression would be to take vicodin, do coke, then eat xanax.
> but whatever, i'm sure it's a great time.



I agree, mostly because i do it all the time.
pop a vicodin then when it kicks in do the coke.
when u start coming down off the coke eat the xanax.
so u wont be so irritable when coke wares off, relax and be able to fall asleep later


----------



## twoci

I had a relative die.  The coroner's report stated that he tested positive for alcohol, cocaine, hydrocodone, and a unspecified OTC cough med.  Be careful.


----------



## Meena

I do it every day, BUT! does doesn't mean that your body will handle it like mine.. I do coke and take like 6 xanax a day...


----------



## Aerosol Irie

Meena said:
			
		

> I do it every day, BUT! does doesn't mean that your body will handle it like mine.. I do coke and take like 6 xanax a day...



Wow thats a very bad habit ;x


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

yea you should have taken the hydrocodone before the coke, then bumped some lines, then smoked the blueberry then later on take the alprazolam.  at least SWIM thinks so.


----------



## MDPVagrant

InHerOwnWrite said:
			
		

> agree with sandbag though- i think the better progression would be to take vicodin, do coke, then eat xanax.


I disagree... I'd take the X with the coke (to take the edge off and give the high a mellower flavor), then take the vicodin afterward.  IMO opiates help with the coke comedown *much* more effectively than benzos.


----------



## TheDankaholic

I use Xanax, Clonazepam, Or Temazepam to come down off of coke no problem. But i take benzo's daily because there prescribed to me so maybe it's a little safer for me because my body is used to it.


----------



## romaniaK

i take xanax after doing coke so I can relax. I like the combination. A friend just told me u can die from coke and xanax together but I never heard of anything like that (if done in moderation of course and not OD on coke or something)


----------



## rickymissiles

Hey everyone, first time poster. I drink and do coke occasionally now, i used to be pretty addicted where everytime i drank i wanted to do it. 

I fall asleep fine when im drunk and high on coke, but i have bad anxiety. I am prescribed .5 mg xanax. 

is it safe to take the Xanax the day after a night of drinking and coke?


----------



## silentscience

i'd say xanax is nothing to worry about, even mixing it WITH coke,. it doesnt supress your breathing and heartrate to the extent opiates do, and I think it's much safer. When I was ODing on meth in the hospital they gave me IV valium, so that says something right there.


----------



## rickymissiles

yeah i just got worried about the alcohol and coke combination, if that mix can stay in your system throug the next day... if then taking a xaanax can make you od stop breathing etc


----------



## rickymissiles

does anyone have experience with drinking and doing cocain, and then taking xanax the next day to help with the hangover etc? I have done it a few times and seems to be ok but is this a potential fatal mixture?


----------



## phatass

it will diminish the effects of the coke i would have thought.. i prefer to do the coke first, then take xanax (or any benzo) on the come-down


----------



## epiks

You wouldn't get the GOOD effects of a speedball, but you may get the bad. My friend and I took morphine, then like 6 hours later after they wore off did some coke, 4hrs later he was in the ER for speedballing...


----------



## Mr420247

yea me n my ex gf would do a g each and then chill with either some xanax or roxies. it really helps take the edge off


----------



## tyler2time

I know 4 people who have died using xanax and 3 of those 4 were using it to come down.  My preference is a few beers and a chug or two of nyquil.


----------



## rickymissiles

does anyone in this thread take xanax the day after a night of drinking and coke? I dont need it for the comedown I need it for the anxiety the next day, trying to find out if your heart can just stop from doing that


----------



## Pillmatic502

brodie said:


> Thanks, another quickie:
> 
> If im coming down off cocaine, and I eat like 20 MG of vicoden, would that be a speedball even though the cocaine effects wore off?



people say its not but when i was younger i didnt even want to speed ball but i used opiates then about an hour later did 3.5 between 3 people & yes you will speed ball


----------



## Pillmatic502

tyler2time said:


> I know 4 people who have died using xanax and 3 of those 4 were using it to come down.  My preference is a few beers and a chug or two of nyquil.



^^^^ He is right also, IMO I dont like using any drug with cocaine because of raised heartbeat with coke alone, One time i used about 6 grams with me not knowing with a few people while under the influence of xanax thats why i no longer use xanax because i forget whats going on.. The next day everyone told me i would be falling asleep then do 3-4 lines wake up then fall bake asleep that shits not good its like playing tennis with ur heart


----------



## bosselot

I've done if before, but i've also heard about people doing it and dying.


----------



## ramsiN

Hey all,

Im new and a 1st time user here myself. I came here to get some answers about mixing mainly lortabs with coke.  i use to do alot of coke about 6 years ago, like 4 times out of the week doing literally a ball to myself each night within 6-8 hours. but i never mixed it back then cept for pot. anyways 6 years later of me quitting blow, today, the devils drug made its way into my hands. im a heavy lortab user now and i didnt want to end up on the news like ODB cuz of mixing the 2. anyhow i did some of the most garbage coke all day long, basically a teener (1.5 grams) and never did i think something i use to love so much could make me feel so shitty from the first line till the last line, i know the quality was shit but it was all rocks so i stayed optimistic that there wasnt much cutting agents, still each line made me more anxious and panicy and i never got that high i chased all day. well 1 hour after i did my last line and was in complete anxious mode i deciided to pop half a blue lortab (10/500) smoked a bowl, waited another hour and popped the other half with a 0.5 mg xanax smoked another bowl and have been freaking out ever since lol. from the majority of ppls posts i read i feel safe with the combo, to be honest i feel happy now and the anxiousness is gone (mission accomplished, that literaly was the shittiest coke ever that i vow'd never to do it again lol) but yah i feel actually good, only thing is my heart is a bit out of wack, not that its beating fast but i feel a very light and slight pressure kinda  on it, hence me freaking out since i took the pills because of the few posts of ppl who lost friends to taken a xany to calm down after coke + i mixed a lortab with it.  basically i want to thank everyone for their feed back, its funny how hard it was to come across this discussion, yahoo gave me crap for sites and finally aj.com brought me here.

lol @ sandbags "your having a better night then me comment"

the lesson i learned today, and it was a valuable lesson when it comes to using recreational drugs, are :

sobriety>garbage coke anyday of the week

10/500 lortab blues only/any oxycodone 7.5+/500 ( any other hydrocodone makes me sick) > coke ( yes i realize the acetaminophen is not good for me, but not much of a choice when it comes to all hydrocodone, cept norcos which suck unless they're the yellows, and most oxycodones... oxycotlins are to expensive and roxicets are impossible to find or else those would be my choice  )

snorting oxy's/roxys>coke ( even if it is that 100% pure columbian that everyone always hears about but never see's or gets a chance to snort)

but thats just my input and the lessons i learned


----------



## AfterGlow

Xanax can impair your inhibitions and ability to make good decisions.  It can even cause you to blackout and forget events.  For that reason, you need to be careful that you don't have too much coke available and you don't go way overboard and OD on it.  Too much coke can cause heart arrhythmia and even cardiac arrest.  I recommend you use Xanax for the coke comedown and you do not take it before the coke.


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

This thread is screaming Billy Mayes


----------



## Big Lebowsky

This goes out to ramsiN... When you said "yes i realize the acetaminophen is not good for me, but not much of a choice when it comes to all hydrocodone, cept norcos which suck unless they're the yellows, and most oxycodones... oxycotlins" I had to disagree. You are absolutely right about it having too much acetaminophen and yes that is bad for you, but you are wrong to say that there is nothing you can do about it. Do me a favor and look up a method called "cold water extraction". This allows you to get rid of all the trash like acetaminophen and get only the hydrocodone out of the pill. I promise it works and if you have questions just hit me up. I'll be watching for any questions you might have. I promise you won't be disappointed. Later bro!


----------



## Violenza666

CTdopeLove said:


> A real speedball is heroin + cocaine IVed in the same shot.  I think any powerful opiate combined with cocaine IVed in the same shot could be deemed a speedball, but when it's not IVed, IMHO the term speedball goes out the window, and anyone using it in this context should be strung up by their eyelids and beaten with a wiffle ball bat (the same goes for anyone using the term SWIM).
> 
> ~CTdopeLove



You are my hero of the day! lol


----------



## debaser

I have heard of the slang term "hippie speedball" wich consists of smoking hash while drinking a strong black coffee.


----------



## DrWatson503

ive done many what i consider large speedballish(we call em california heart stoppers) mixtures 160mg of oxy and maybe a good sized key bump of some 80\20 cut cocaine, (80/20) after we get it from the guy, i know almost no american cocaine is ""pure""". iv'e done these on up to anywhere of 4-6mg of klonipin or xanax no bad effects so far. now that im on suboxone i sometimes still IV cocaine from time to time, and take about a mg of either one of the affor mentioned benzo's and it takes the edge of quite nicely


----------



## atxPanic

need a little help here.
did about 2g's of blow in the last 6 hours or so.  i did a ball yesterday.  its pretty good stuff.
my heart is racing like it never has before.  nothing else feels bad but the heart racing is scaring me.
how fast of a heart rate is required to call the ems????
i just popped a 4 bar xanax.  will that slow my heart down.  it is necessary at this point.


----------



## bluntedskier

Psychedelic Jay said:


> This thread is screaming Billy Mayes




i was at a mansion wedding party on the beach in florida right before he died and he was there we talked for a bit with some cocktails from the bar overlooking the ocean, then ended up smoking weed in his escalade  /claim 

ridiculous night 


RIP


----------



## baezsgirl

im slightly new to the coke world and it sucked ass for me when i want to go to bed. heart racing, mind going crazy... however, i've recently discovered that some xanax & good weed is what makes the world of difference the next day! sad we need other "drugs" to bring us down but arent we all chasing some time of high?? ginger ale & a 5 hour energy the next morning helps to if you need to function after a night of partying


----------



## mister right

Astavats said:


> I hear about people doing benzos (like Xanax) after cocaine to help them on the comedown, so I imagine it's safe, but I can't guarantee it.



My 37 year old brother died doing that same exact thing, so NO it's not safe.  He just got done snorting a gram with his friend and took 2 xanax bars and died.


----------



## Blowrivot

*Perfect mix with rivotril*

When you get wired of the coke and want to calm down just take a scotch on the rocks and a rivotril (.5) (roche) then you can take a couple more lines and before sleeping or fucking just take another rivotril (.5) day wake up perfect

And if it's a long and heavy night you can start with a beer and MDMA


----------



## ykm420

I've been barred out many of times and did coke. It dampens the effects for sure.. I'd wait till after, my man.. It's not worth it. Plus, being barred out n coke out is just asking for the 3am phone call asking to get another 20 of yolo.


----------



## franklin48

It is not safe. Be careful, don't forget about xanax addiction...


_____
Xanax Bars
buy xanax


----------



## StaySedated

save the xanax for the comedown, imo its best when used for that.



*however, one of my favorite party combos was snorting a mix of coke, heroin, and temazepam. but remember: mixing uppers and downers is not safe.


----------



## F1n1shed

Damn this thread is actually teaching me some stuff as i thought taking a benzo AFTER a stimulant was fine. This is speaking of reasonable doses of course. If you haven't already taken all your stuff you should NOT take any vicodens and just do the coke alone. Once you are done with your coke take NO more than 1mg xanax, this is after you have fully come down from coke. Always take the safe route


----------



## StaySedated

Psychedelic Jay said:


> This thread is screaming Billy Mayes



he was my hero... :D


----------



## Murdah777

Yeah i think its safe. I tried it numerous times and it works perfectly. 

This thread is screaming Billy Mayes 

hahaha word

xanax alprazolam
xanax interactions


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

People die from OD'ing on the coke, and xanax can even ensure your death by making you brush off a cardiac crisis. These people were by no means scared while they were dying, so everybody who is like that must have been painful, yeah for one second, then you are dead.

It's really hard to panic on anti-panic medication.
Try getting scared shitless on xanax, you will just brush it off like it was a joke.

Just don't go fucking bananas and you will live to blow another day.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

i mean...taking xanax before the yayo does diminish it a little...not euphoria wise but that speedy..i wanna clean the whole house and walk around the block and bbm and text and call my whole cell phone..type of high...to a certain extent..i know people who have died to...obviously no drug is safe the way we use them...even unsuspecting people who take there meds correctly could die..."accidental death"..but...if your gonna do the yay and xanax....i would do the yayo....and i wudent take a bar (or football or whatever u call xanax these days) 30 min before last line or 15 min before last line..i dunno who said that..because your heart is still beating real fast ur doing the coke still...i guess to be "safer" (using safe in this whole opinion is stupid lol)...to be safer i would say wait 30 min after your last line....ur heart will be beating fast still but maybe not as fast as 30 mins ago when u had white lines flying up ur nostrils...get my drift..like..look at it this way....do the coke...your heart is beastin out fast....then u take the xanax and its slowing it down.........ok...now whoeber said tennis with your heart..people who take xanax have slow heart beat then do coke and its fast then at the end do another xanax so going up and down up and down..i just think you shud go from beating real fast to...taking the xanax and gradually having it beat slow...instead of playing ping pong...back n forth back n forth...thats my two cents cuz


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

First and foremost, a sane dose of any benzo will not have a tremendous effect on your heart. But they do reduce you mental awareness of dangerous activities. (Overdosing on Cocaine) Secondly, good coke is very easy to overdose on in quantity.

Billy Mayes died of a combination of the two, but his cocaine addiction and *heart disease* was to blame. (A hidden one and very bad one at that.) With his judgment lapsed on heavy doses of multiple benzos he tooted some coke in combo with oxycodone, hydrocodone, *Tramadol*, Xanax and Valium. This would kill anybody.

His death was more attributed to his untreated hypertension. Cocaine was a contributing factor.

Benzos are more of a mental edginess type drug. They are used for stimulant psychosis all the time, even in combination with anti-psychotics.

If used on occasion this combo is safer than getting really drunk or smoking cigarettes by themselves.

The only problem with cocaine is that it is really easy to dose again too early, leading to a build up of it. You dose too soon too often, and you will die in a very painful manner.


----------



## StaySedated

R.I.P. Billy Mayes, his legacy lives on in our hearts...


----------



## DipsetOxy87

Psychedelic Jay said:


> First and foremost, a sane dose of any benzo will not have a tremendous effect on your heart. But they do reduce you mental awareness of dangerous activities. (Overdosing on Cocaine) Secondly, good coke is very easy to overdose on in quantity.
> 
> Billy Mayes died of a combination of the two, but his cocaine addiction and *heart disease* was to blame. (A hidden one and very bad one at that.) With his judgment lapsed on heavy doses of multiple benzos he tooted some coke in combo with oxycodone, hydrocodone, *Tramadol*, Xanax and Valium. This would kill anybody.
> 
> His death was more attributed to his untreated hypertension. Cocaine was a contributing factor.
> 
> Benzos are more of a mental edginess type drug. They are used for stimulant psychosis all the time, even in combination with anti-psychotics.
> 
> If used on occasion this combo is safer than getting really drunk or smoking cigarettes by themselves.
> 
> The only problem with cocaine is that it is really easy to dose again too early, leading to a build up of it. You dose too soon too often, and you will die in a very painful manner.




your right. absolutely right..like pimp c...wasnt just the syrup..(prometh and codiene) that killed him..it was the sleep apnea mixed with it..some underlying conditions contribute to a death involved with drugs really.


----------



## DipsetOxy87

StaySedated said:


> R.I.P. Billy Mayes, his legacy lives on in our hearts...



and our laundry...


----------



## Psychedelic Jay

DipsetOxy87 said:


> and our laundry...



I never wash a load without OxiClean till this day. He made sodium percarbonate look so cool...


----------



## F1n1shed

Damn didn't know billy had that nice of a cocktail. Thought he just did too much yay and his heart went out : ( Poor guy should have known his limits, but how can you when your mixing benzos.


----------



## freesolo

ive took valium and cocaine together on several ocassions with no ill effects but maybe im lucky, small amounts on valium though 20 - 30mg but with large amounts of coke. i thought id only mention because xanax and diazepam are both benzo's but i dont know if they react the same to coke


----------



## weenus

i ate xanax and then did a shot of coke and it wasn't as intense as it usually is. disapointment,I should've saved x for comedown...but didn't want coke til I had x in my system.F.Y.I


----------



## BottleOfOxy

I'm sorry to bring this thread back to life, but right now (even though its kinda dangerous I suppose) alprazolam, alchohal, and cocaine is dank... but then again any speedball type contrapion isn't the safest idea, hahaa heads up.


----------



## DwnSouthPillPopper

My experience with mixing the two is a long night a limp dick action..


----------



## pally pete

personally i wouldnt even bother with the coke (especially if it is as poor quality as the coke here in the uk)

id take the benzo then the opiate and then smoke the weed.

i find they compilment each other perfectly (well ime anyway)


----------



## Dirty_Sam

ive done it twice maybe 3 times already


----------



## Echodong

Yeah its safe. But this is the way i did it I snorted a gram of coke in four lines while drinking alcohol, and then i took two ladder xanax, and I went and bought a patch of fetynal.
If you dont know what fetynal is its a plastic patch that releases ten mg of opium every hour unless you chew it then it releases it stronger. Some docters compare it to heroine but i was fine the next day i dont really remember the next day though hahaha but it was really the best trip i have ever had.


----------



## Mugz

welcome to bl Echodong, not sure this thread needed resurrecting from May, which was just a resurrection post from Feruary. Will close it up now. 

You should make an introduction thread in this forum 

*New Member Introductions* 

Would also recommend checking out the *Bluelight User Agreement* and the *BDD Guidelines* that are also linked to in my signature. 

If anyone has any problems with my closing of the thread or think that it should be reopened then shoot me a *PM*

Mugz


----------

